# Value investing Skype group



## goponcho (6 November 2014)

Hi guys,

Wanting to get together a group of value investors together on skype to discuss strat.
Only looking for those who are keen to study, and not speculate/get hot tips.
Would be good to get together a range of experience.

Did try to search but couldn't find any skype groups.

PM me and ill add

Thoughts?


----------



## herzy (6 November 2014)

I think it's a great idea in theory. Don't know how much I'd be able to add though, or if those more experienced would feel it's worth it. 

There are also a variety of different styles (strict inherent value calculation and formulas, vs looking for the story etc) which could make it hard to be useful to all.


----------



## systematic (6 November 2014)

Unfortunately I'm with herzy.
I never have much to say (as I'm not looking for a story), and therefore not much to offer.  Also, being decided in my own methods doesn't help much either.  

I can see the value of a group who (as an example) wanted to read and discuss value investing books or somesuch, and perhaps various members highlight which stocks currently conform to various methods etc.


----------



## goponcho (7 November 2014)

Not for everyone, but would be good to bounce ideas/thoughts/questions


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2014)

I think it's a very individual game. A bit like chess. There are authors/practitioners that reveal their strategies and market observations via media. This surprises me because it would seem they are revealing an edge in this business and more people should be successful by practicing the preached.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2014)

If interested there is a webinar by Larry Williams next week with the registration here, http://www.traderplanet.com/events/register/1057/?a=2954 and on the right side there is a bit about the bloke. Time difference. Ossie AEST is 15 hours ahead of mericus EST so one would have to do a conversion for ossie State.


----------

